# Renovo Motors



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

A new electric supercar manufacturer came out of stealth mode today--Renovo Motors. Their initial offering is a converted Shelby. Looks to be powered by dual Rinehart 150 controllers. I haven't seen the motors, but I'll be shocked if they are not AMRs [Edit: Nope...pres release says axial flux motors]. Conversion looks to be done very well. Nice offering for coming out of nowhere.

http://www.renovomotors.com


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

I am pretty sure I saw a YouTube about these guys and that car over a year ago.
I wondered what had happened to them.

EDIT:- Maybe they were a different group of EVCobra builders....http://www.ssi-racing.com


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

This is really full spec gear 740v with twin AMR's and twin Rineharts is the same gear ElMoFo runs.
I think they put fake phase cables under the hood coming out the side like headers although could be 3 phase charging ??.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

RIPPERTON said:


> This is really full spec gear 740v with twin AMR's and twin Rineharts is the same gear ElMoFo runs.
> I think they put fake phase cables under the hood coming out the side like headers although could be 3 phase charging ??.


Are you sure about the AMR motors? I heard they weren't.


----------

